# "Salvage" Title???



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im gonna buy this kids 97 hatch for $2k but it has a salvage title. i just plan on buying it then reselling it. will the "salvage" title pose a problem when reselling it??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It will definately pose a problem. You're going to have a difficult time selling a salvage car. Best thing to do is either sell it to someone who is just going to use it for a racecar chassis, or not buy it at all.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

96sentra said:


> im gonna buy this kids 97 hatch for $2k but it has a salvage title. i just plan on buying it then reselling it. will the "salvage" title pose a problem when reselling it??


yes, it will. do you understand what that means? Why do you think you are getting it so cheap?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thats what i was afraid of. but, i checked the car over and it seemed good. i thought, someone else like myself would buy it from me but for more than what im paying. because it would be an awesome car with a kit or just setup for autocross. but, i do take everyones input. any more??


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

it could very well have a bent frame. that's no bueno for auto-x


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

he says the reason it has a salvage title is because the car was hit in california and they have strict rules about that kinda thing. the front of the car is where the damage was. he said the radiator support, fender and bumper was replaced, is there anyway i could look to tell if the chasis is bent or anything. what do u guys think. bad or good deal??


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

wouldnt touch that with a 40 foot pole.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'd say its worth maybe... $1000. Then you could re-sell it and not lose too much on it. Another thing is that he's trying to sell you the car. So he might not be telling you everything.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

no, hes not "trying" to sell it. he just will if i want it. sooo, i dont know keep em comin.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, my Sentra has a salvage title because it was totalled last summer. And we rebuilt it. If you ask me, it shouldn't have been totalled in the first place, the damage wasn't that bad. It didn't damage the frame, nor any of the engine. However, it will be a bitch to sell, even though it's a beautiful car. Nobody wants a salvaged vehicle.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

does anyone know how california's salvaged title works??


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't know the laws in Ca. but rule of thumb, when someone sees a "salvage or rebult" title they usually want nothing to do with it. With a unibody constuction it is very hard to put everything back to factory specs. if there is frame damage. A lot of the time even after it is "fixed" the car will not track straight or will have uneven tire wear. The two things you can do to see if there is damage is to 1. go to an alignment shop and see were everything is 2. bring it to your local frame shop and have them put it on the rack. Both these things cost $$ and be sure to get a print out of the results in case you deciede to buy it. With the print out when you sell it you can prove how bad or good the frame is. I just bought a 93 240sx with a rebuild title for $200.00, the body and motor are in good shape. I did not have it checked at all, I figured for the price after I am done having my fun I can part it out and make my $$ back.


Erick


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Its gonna be hard to sell a salvage title car. I bought one and wish I didnt. 
The only way to get your money out of it is to run it into the ground.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im not sure about the alignment because it is already lowered like 3 inches soo... but, i will take it to a frame shop and have it checked out. thanks for the input guys, if you have any more ill gladly accept it.


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

*California salvage title*



96sentra said:


> does anyone know how california's salvaged title works??


California salvage title is simple; if the estimate to repair the car is within 20% or so of what they think they can get the poor sucker to accept for it, they'll salvage it because the possiblity of "supplements" - or increases in the cost once the car is taken apart once repairs begin - the supplements can easily eat up the 20% and then some. So, when that happens, California requires that the insurance company issue a salvage title.

You should know a hell of a lot about cars before you go into a salvage car - many places its tough or impossible to get insurance, for instance. 

And, unless its a fairly old car, it takes alot of impact to total a car - and that impact should be measured against the value you're getting. Basically, unless you plan to run the thing into the ground, its a bad buy.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

alright thanks.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

coolnesss said:


> And, unless its a fairly old car, it takes alot of impact to total a car


Not anymore. With depreciation values of many cars and the increase in prices of parts and labor, its fairly easy to total a car.
In most cases anything over $5k in damage on a car older than 2000 is a totalled vehicle. Thats not every case, but is most cases.

Seth


----------

